# Folding desk/table plans



## Jay1524 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd like to find plans for a folding desk or writing table. I'm sure plans are available but I don't know what this type of desk or table is called. I found this picture of Theodore Roosevelt's folding desk that he used while in Africa on the National Museum of American History web site. (http://www.mnh.si.edu/onehundredyears/profiles/TR_profile.html) Thanks!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

These are usually called a "campaign desk". The top is basically a box with hinges in the middle, that folds up, and the organizer will fit inside. The legs fit into pockets made into the corners and they also stow in the box. The width of the box should be wide enough to stow the legs, which should be about 29" long. Other than that, you can design this to your own specs.


----------

